

Is there a substitute for this Google Reader functionality - amrith

Is there a substitute for this google reader functionality?<p>I would like a bookmarklet that will allow me to "save" whatever web page I am currently viewing, and export a time-ordered list of these bookmarks as an RSS feed.<p>I use the Share on Google Reader (now deceased) functionality to generate a "Shared Items feed" that I used on my blog.<p>Is there a substitute that you know of that gives me:<p>1. One button bookmarklet in my browser
2. Ability to save bookmarks and export an RSS feed<p>Thanks!
======
josegonzalez
I built a fairly extensive Pinboard plugin that gives you a keyboard shortcut
- Ctrl+D - and other options for Google Chrome:
<https://github.com/josegonzalez/pinboard/downloads>

You can then export the bookmarks from your pinboard account quite easily.

------
wx77
Pinboard has the ability to give rss (and json) feeds of a users bookmarks
(you can even use the tag share and get bookmarks specifically with that tag)
see in: <http://pinboard.in/howto/>

Other than that there might be easier ways and pinboard does cost an initial
sign up fee.

------
amrith
Anyone know of a free alternative? pinboard.in has a charge (not that I am
averse to paying it, just that I would prefer free or freemium)

------
amrith
my thanks to josegonzalez and wx77 for their comments. I will check out
pinboard. Thanks!

